# LCD TV over Fireplace..



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

What have you all done with your Cable boxes, DVD, stereo and other componets when you hung your TV over the fire place? I have a little space to the left of my fireplace.. What kind of shelve can I buy, cheaper is better


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

I found a few but nothing like I want. I need a cabinet that will hold my Dvd, stereo and cable box that will hang on the wall. The thing that is getting me is I want the doors that slide back so they are hidden but I can close it offer when I need. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Klint,

Can you post a pic of what your situation looks like?

Lot's of possibilities, but I'd really need to see what's there to begin with....


----------



## RedSIinPA (Feb 22, 2007)

Klint - 

What is your budget? There are some nice vertical racks that should compliment your setup and accomodate the components you need to run your system.


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

as cheap as I can get.


----------



## jkchapp2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Is it possible to place the shelving behind the t.v. (hidden shelves), build a frame which holds your t.v. and place a hinge on the side? As long as it is not a woodburning fireplace, of course. How large of space on the side? Wood shelves from say, Home Depot, Lowe's, etc. using wood shelf brackets?


----------



## jkchapp2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Another option, if the wall you will be hanging the t.v. on, is drywall...place a hole in the drywall behind the t.v., snake the wires up/down to a hole at the bottom/side of the fireplace and place a cabinet with all electronic inside.


----------

